# Attansic L1 support in 7.1/6.4-RELEASE



## yks (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got an ASUS mobo with Attansic L1 GbEthernet onboard. Noticed in the status report that the driver is in development. Will it be present in the oncoming releases? I'm really sick of my NDIS'wrapped driver, it brings the system into deadlocks on each 10th request. =( [Tried snapshot releases, nothing improved.]


----------



## solskogen (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a ASUS mobo with Attansic L1. This is from 7.1-PRERELEASE.

$ grep age dmesg.boot 
age0: <Attansic Technology Corp, L1 Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0xfbfc0000-0xfbffffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci1
age0: PCI device revision : 0x00b0
age0: Chip id/revision : 0x9006
age0: 1280 Tx FIFO, 2364 Rx FIFO
age0: MSIX count : 0
age0: MSI count : 1
age0: Using 1 MSI messages.
age0: Read request size : 512 bytes.
age0: TLP payload size : 128 bytes.
age0: PCI VPD capability not found!
miibus0: <MII bus> on age0
age0: Ethernet address: 00:1d:60:36:34:a6
age0: [FILTER]
age0: interrupt moderation is 100 us.
age0: interrupt moderation is 100 us.


----------

